# Crack Heads



## WRM

No, I’m not looking to buy any. I have plenty of my own. And, that’s my problem—lots and getting more all the time, and bold and getting bolder. You can see the back of the local PD from my front yard, yet, last Thursday, a group of them accosted my wife in broad daylight as she’s trying to get out of her car in our front yard. Last…..G## Damn…..Straw (sorry).

I went and met with the corporal in charge on Friday and TOLD them what I am going to do. They are near about useless—hopelessly outnumbered anyway. As most of you know, total anarchy is just three hotspots or so erupting at once from breaking out.

PLEASE, no chest thumpers. I’ll do what I need to get the thread removed if that starts. I have a pretty simple question. If you can’t answer it in some helpful way, then please just keep your smart a$$ commentary and opinion to yourself. I just am in no mood for it after spending considerable time with the police again yesterday.

Here is the issue: I’m closing off a private drive that has been used for years as a shortcut by all the locals, now including the local crackhead brigade. It runs right by my house and ends at the back of my property. I’m cabling it off until I can get a better containment system up. The only issue the police seem to have is that I need to post the property, primarily to help them (agree, and in the process). They also want me to post cameras so they have pictures of trespassers that they may be able to do something to.

I have never bought a security camera or a game camera. At the house, I must have something that will reliably connect to my home Wi-Fi so I can get alerts and pics on my cell phone. I‘ve seen some very reasonable ($25.00 or so) cameras that are well reviewed. Even If I had to replace those regularly, it wouldn’t be a big deal. But, I don’t want to commit on them without some feedback from “real users”. Obviously, clear imagery, particularly at night, is needed. A bonus is that most of the area to be surveilled is pretty well lit with a streetlight. One camera may need to be integrated with a motion detector LED light set, however.



I need to come out heavy when I roll this out. So, hit me with you answers and other suggestions.

My wife and I both thank you!


----------



## PensacolaEd

I'll see your Security Camera and raise you one German Shepherd Dog on a tie-out cable.....

My outside cameras integrate with my Home Alarm system (Brinks), through an APP called ALarm.com. They work great, and can be programmed individually to record upon detecting motion, either any time, or between certain (Programmed) hours. ,They are actually "Alarm.com" brand. Built-in Infrared illumination, they take great daytime and nighttime pics, and you can view live or recorded video from any camera on your phone.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

This is one of those you get what you pay for deals. We use Ring at our house and have been happy with it. It almost instantaneously triggers and send us alerts. You can adjust the perimeter inside the app so unwanted traffic doesn't trigger it. The upfront cost isn't cheap but it's not horrible either. They have both battery and wired options with their cams. If imagery is a must I'd spend a little more for higher grade set up. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WRM

PensacolaEd said:


> I'll see your Security Camera and raise you one German Shepherd Dog on a tie-out cable.....
> 
> My outside cameras integrate with my Home Alarm system (Brinks), through an APP called ALarm.com. They work great, and can be programmed individually to record upon detecting motion, either any time, or between certain (Programmed) hours. ,They are actually "Alarm.com" brand. Built-in Infrared illumination, they take great daytime and nighttime pics, and you can view live or recorded video from any camera on your phone.


Checkmate--Wire Fox Terrier. He is a true asshole (our nickname for him). Barks at ME when I drive up. Mouth and teeth are about size of a GS, and he bites anybody and everybody. Bonus is: He's 15 lbs, so eats A LOT less. Still takes up damn near the whole king size bed tho. 

Forgot to mention that I am not interested in a monitored service. But, I'll check out your other suggestion.


----------



## WRM

Grassflatsfisher said:


> This is one of those you get what you pay for deals. We use Ring at our house and have been happy with it. It almost instantaneously triggers and send us alerts. You can adjust the perimeter inside the app so unwanted traffic doesn't trigger it. The upfront cost isn't cheap but it's not horrible either. They have both battery and wired options with their cams. If imagery is a must I'd spend a little more for higher grade set up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I pretty much figured Ring is about gold standard. I was looking at one of their $250 LED motion flood camera rigs. I'll have to supplement with some budget friendly stuff too for now and upgrade as I can.


----------



## H2OMARK

I have a Brinks 4 camera setup similar to what PensacolaEd talks about. It alerts if it's activated and you can set the video up from 15 seconds to 2 minutes. Can also put it thru your wifi to your phone (which I don't do so cannot attest this capability). I nabbed a would be 4 wheeler thief last Friday in my barn with it. Caught him on camera and able to identify by the local sheriffs dept. Both infrared and color during the day. Purchased about 5 years ago from HF and it still works fine today.


----------



## Boardfeet

Get your wife a carry permit and a Sig P-365
Hate you have to go through this S**t living in the USA


----------



## WRM

H2OMARK said:


> I have a Brinks 4 camera setup similar to what PensacolaEd talks about. It alerts if it's activated and you can set the video up from 15 seconds to 2 minutes. Can also put it thru your wifi to your phone (which I don't do so cannot attest this capability). I nabbed a would be 4 wheeler thief last Friday in my barn with it. Caught him on camera and able to identify by the local sheriffs dept. Both infrared and color during the day. Purchased about 5 years ago from HF and it still works fine today.


I'm guessing I misread him. It's just Brinks branded--not required I use some service they offer, right?

And by HF, I assume you mean Harbor Freight. Gettin in to my lane there.


----------



## WRM

Boardfeet said:


> Get your wife a carry permit and a Sig P-365
> Hate you have to go through this S**t living in the USA


Well, as I said, you aren't replying to my question, now are you? My wife ignores the fact I own guns out of love for me. She's NEVER held a gun. Not starting now.

Actually, no you don't. Sorry you've given up. As I told the police Friday "THIS" is what I'm doing--not asking them to do shit.

Perhaps you've never read the open carry law when you are at your home. You should look into it.


----------



## gameaholic

Cant help on the camera question. But what about motion activated sprinklers instead of the dog.


----------



## Boardfeet

Wasn't trying to make a smart ass comment. My wife carries, and is not afraid to use it.
I'm out.
Good luck with your issue.


----------



## Outside9

Go to Walmart.com and search Nightowl camera systems. Good systems and you can even buy that cheap WM extended warranty.

Here is a snapshot off my phone from one of my wireless cameras. You can listen and talk over it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Unless they have their name and SSN tattooed on their forehead and clearly visible, I doubt you would get any satisfaction as far as an arrest/conviction for theft or trespassing, even if you have them "clearly" visible on camera. The cops just don't have the resources to pursue those type of cases. They'll likely just keep a copy of the video for evidence in case the perp commits a more serious crime and give you a report so you can file an insurance claim. Now, if you get violently assaulted or murdered, then the video will help after the fact. It can give the police something to help narrow down the field of possible suspects. Just make sure that whatever you told the police you are going to do, you don't do it in front of your camera.


----------



## WRM

O9 thanks for that info--that's what I'm talkin bout. WM and HF are in my price lane.

PnHToo--That's a big 10-4. I'm well aware there could be an alternate agenda at work there. I was questioned based on the "charge" against me Sunday, and ultimately determined to be in the right, I suppose. Frankly, I think I've already got a buzz going in the crackhead community, no pun intended. And, I've also figured out where to go and who to talk to in order to "get messages" to my subjects of interest. They are easy to ID because they usually are in the same clothes for days on end--they just get filthier as they go. I forgot to mention that these are your organic, free range, urban crackdoorsman. They live "in the woods", which is any patch of brush they can hole up in until they need to get another rock I was asked to kindly leave the police station on Friday, which I was more than happy to do. Hell, they KNOW these people by name already, and where they "stay". All I have to do is start saying what they are wearing and the cops cut me off, cuz they know these shitbags so well. 

Gameaholic. I already have the dog. Being free range crackheads, they are used to getting wet and staying filthy. They are usually high, so they'll just think it's raining or they're pissing themselves. Thanks for the idea, but not nare high octane enuff for my sitch. 

BF--wipe the sand out of your vag. I asked about cameras for a reason. Good for YOUR wife. Kiss her and take her to the range.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Private road that belongs to you and not an easement, just close the dang thing off! No amount of cameras are going to stop anyone or identifying anyone past 10 feet at night unless it's lit up like the freaking sun!

Cables will just keep coming down! If you need in and out access of this road, then you are going to have to go beefy on poles and gate system!

Take it from someone that installed security systems for military installations, cameras without enough light at night do nothing but give you a blob! Especially if that blob is moving. 

Properly secure the entrance to the road and be done with it.


----------



## WRM

Telum Pisces said:


> Private road that belongs to you and not an easement, just close the dang thing off! No amount of cameras are going to stop anyone or identifying anyone past 10 feet at night unless it's lit up like the freaking sun!
> 
> Cables will just keep coming down! If you need in and out access of this road, then you are going to have to go beefy on poles and gate system!
> 
> Take it from someone that installed security systems for military installations, cameras without enough light at night do nothing but give you a blob! Especially if that blob is moving.
> 
> Properly secure the entrance to the road and be done with it.



Good thoughts, for sure. But, a total barrier is not in the cards right now for a number of reasons, and no reason to get into them here. Maybe I'll PM you for some suggestions when I can harden my defenses. Cable I'm using is free and I have access to a lot of it. Cameras are really more for me so I can send some smoke signals thru the crackhead community. I think the "smoke signals" I sent this weekend have already had an amazingly positive effect. Thankfully, I mostly worked from home before all this BS so I have lots of time to ride the range and look for stray crackheads.

Honestly, I think you may be giving these shitbags way too much credit for the amount of effort they will be willing to put into doing anything. And, I'm pretty sure they've now figured out I about came unhinged over my wife.


----------



## Realtor

very interesting thread. What area are you in? why do you need wifi cameras? just check it once or twice a day? I wouldnt waste time and effort to block off the road until you can do it better. just wait and do it right the first time, then when they destroy your barrier, then you have destruction of property?


----------



## WRM

Let's not get off on the "do this with your road thread".There are a multitude of reasons I am doing what I am doing and none need discussing regarding that issue. In truth, this literally has been decades in the works. I appreciate it, but the question I had is what I want an answer to, not the question you think I should ask.


----------



## WRM

And that question was cameras, since this thread derailed so fast.

I think perhaps I should have asked about cameras WITHOUT mentioning the crackheads. 

Nah, somebody woulda still said ... .270, only gun to have.


----------



## Realtor

easy there Rambo..., when frustrated we as people put blinders on and refuse to see other options. but, like you said, it's your problem......


----------



## kingfish501

In addition to a working camera, buy a couple of the dummy cameras. Put the dummy cameras in obvious spots and semi-conceal the working cams.


----------



## WRM

Look Realtor, mind your own thread, dude. I'm not gonna argue about my own question.

Check--multiple dummies on the way from Ebay "with LED light". First order I made.

See how easy it is to do what KF501 did?

Just as a point of courtesy too, I would NEVER refer to someone in this sitch as "Rambo", nor do I want to be. I'm one guy trying to protect my wife. I could call you asshat, but I won't.


----------



## gameaholic

Getting wet at night when its 40 degrees out isnt fun for anyone. And they cant seize your dog or sue you.


----------



## Jason

The PD requested cameras like all LEOs will do. The ring camera has an ap where you can upload your videos for other users along with LEO. Its a very useful tool. You'll have to look at the Florida Statutes in reference to no trespassing signs (i believe posted every 25 ft). BUT just catching a scroat on camera walking through your property won't do anything unless he has been warned prior. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## hjorgan

I know you want camera info but also solutions. In your sitch, I'd buy a couple of the motion alarms that are wireless. Someone walks by them they send you an alert. The one I used in the past would allow you to set a schedule so you aren't woken up at 2 am unless you want to be. Cameras alert also, but these units are less costly and give you another avenue of alertness. Then maybe a paintball gun to liven up the tresspasser? Those bastards sting!


----------



## K-Bill

hjorgan said:


> I know you want camera info but also solutions. In your sitch, I'd buy a couple of the motion alarms that are wireless. Someone walks by them they send you an alert. The one I used in the past would allow you to set a schedule so you aren't woken up at 2 am unless you want to be. Cameras alert also, but these units are less costly and give you another avenue of alertness. Then maybe a paintball gun to liven up the tresspasser? Those bastards sting!


how dare you make any suggestion other than what specific camera to buy! You’re gonna hear about it too, I’m sure.


----------



## hjorgan

Ok ok. I bought these cameras a few months ago because I got tired of cameras crapping out. These are POE (Power Over Ethernet) and have the best night vision I have ever seen. They work stand-alone, but since I'm a tech-type dude I built a DVR on a Linux server using Zoneminder (open source freeware). These cameras are awesome for the price, and they now make a 5MP version.
*IP Security Camera 1080P, POE(Power Over Ethernet) Outdoor Surveillance Security Camera, Waterproof IP66 Infrared Night Vision 65FT Support ONVIF*
search Amazon.


----------



## lettheairout

Jason said:


> The PD requested cameras like all LEOs will do. The ring camera has an ap where you can upload your videos for other users along with LEO. Its a very useful tool. You'll have to look at the Florida Statutes in reference to no trespassing signs (i believe posted every 25 ft). BUT just catching a scroat on camera walking through your property won't do anything unless he has been warned prior. Good luck on your journey!


I got em for you WORM, What the hell would you know? Are you the states attorney? Not worried about statues unless its Robert E Lee. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2

Boardfeet said:


> Wasn't trying to make a smart ass comment. My wife carries, and is not afraid to use it.
> I'm out.
> Good luck with your issue.


i noticed that, too. seems like the op has a judgmental attitude. just my opinion. you don't ask for advice and then.....well.
jack


----------



## jack2

this thread is going to shit.
jack


----------



## delta dooler

Ive read entire thread twice.... still confused. 

What ive gathered is that you have trespassing crackheads, and that wife was “acosted”...... Amd you want some advice on a camera that will serve no purpose really. 

Tell ya what I would do and most of “my” kind would do. 

1. Confront said crackheads, and beat their asses one at a time. 
2. Continue to beat their asses. 
3. If threatened by crackheads, SHOOT their asses. 

If ya cant so any of the above, its time to move. Sorry, but me being the dumb uneducated ******* that I am, thats how I would handle it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida

No one does crack anymore. Heroin, fentanyl, ketamine, molly are all too easy to get. I’ve given several hundred doses of narcan...


----------



## JoeyWelch

It’s almost like crackheads get a bad rep these days. Everything gets blamed on the crackheads while the other junkies just skate through life care free.

Maybe it’s time for crackheads to unite and make a stand?


----------



## JoeyWelch

I’m with Delta Dooler. I’d be getting upclose and personal with someone. Sure wouldn’t want it recorded on any camera...


----------



## ST1300rider

I have dealt with this before with 100% success. But I don't have any camera suggestions as the OP "only requests" so I'm out.

And I won't call the OP out on the weak rant but I could have.


----------



## delta dooler

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m with Delta Dooler. I’d be getting upclose and personal with someone. Sure wouldn’t want it recorded on any camera...


My kinda people!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57

I’m with DD. Put a big whoop ass on one and the word will spread fast. Good info on here guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark

The camera subject came up with myself and my brothers this weekend Brothers neighbor had stuff stolen. He went crazy with WiFi cameras......Ended up having to spend a LOT more money for the Top Shelf Cox WiFi in order to power it all.....Just a FYI to think about.....cause I'd never really throut about it.


----------



## Corpsman

I have several Ring cameras around my property. I like them for the ease of setup and the interface on my phone when using them. Like X-Shark said, You must have STRONG WIFI if you plan on running multiple cameras. I buy factory refurbished units from Amazon (owns Ring). They work great. If you get a non-wired model, I recommend the solar panel they sell to keep the battery charged. With that, it's pretty much set it and forget it. Please be cautious how you string a cable across a road that may be frequented by people on 4-wheelers, motorcycles, etc. A good friend's young nephew was decapitated by a cable strung across a trail. I know you are looking to keep undesirables out, but please make sure you clearly mark it if you choose to use a cable. Good luck.


----------



## 192

I prefer a Smith and Wesson over the Ring. No batteries, great sight picture.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

You get what you pay for with camera systems but some of the lower end systems have good reviews. Color night vision is a must.
I have a 4K Ultra HD system with 8 cameras that have excellent color night vision. It's made by Lorex FLIR. It's a hard wire power over ethernet system so one cable to each camera with no need for a seperate power supply. It took some crawling around in the attic to install but it was worth the effort.
The cameras are well made and waterproof. With a 2 TB hard drive all 8 cameras will record 24/7 for about a week before it overwrites the data. It can be configured to record only when the cameras detect movement or at a lower resolution to save hard drive space, but a weeks worth of video is fine with me. 
I think it was around 800 bucks for the system almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Splittine

Dang


----------



## LY-zer

The Ring only records your murder so maybe they go to jail for it. Notice I said Maybe.


----------



## DLo

Why is this in the hunting section?


----------



## JoeyWelch

If I were a crackhead,..I’d find this thread offensive. 
Yall have a little respect.


----------



## lettheairout

DLo said:


> Why is this in the hunting section?


Ummm cause he's hunting crackheads

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2

DLo said:


> Why is this in the hunting section?





lettheairout said:


> Ummm cause he's hunting crackheads
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


noooo....the crackheads were hunting him and he wanted to reverse the charges.
jack


----------



## 192

They are probably back there planting those popcorn trees.


----------



## jack2

grouper22 said:


> They are probably back there planting those popcorn trees.


lol. i sold those damn things with the house.
jack


----------



## Realtor

WRM said:


> Look Realtor, mind your own thread, dude. I'm not gonna argue about my own question.
> 
> Check--multiple dummies on the way from Ebay "with LED light". First order I made.
> 
> See how easy it is to do what KF501 did?
> 
> Just as a point of courtesy too, I would NEVER refer to someone in this sitch as "Rambo", nor do I want to be. I'm one guy trying to protect my wife. I could call you asshat, but I won't.


Since I so horribly failed you, and did not provide a option for your camera needs. Might I offer you the SqCam. Google reviews range, such as low cooperation of the operator, but it's an option. I promise to do better next time. Good luck with your problem.


----------



## jack2

and i thought squirrels were just "trying to get a nut". hahahahaha
jack


----------



## Splittine

Y’all done run this crazy cat off.


----------



## jack2

here, kitty, kitty, kitty. lol
jack


----------



## DLo

Splittine said:


> Y’all done run this crazy cat off.


This wasn’t the same dude that said that Stealthcam, or whoever, wanted his daughter harmed, was it?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

You got no leverage against crack-heads from a LE standpoint cause they've got nothing to lose. It wouldn't matter if you had James Cameron, Steven Spielberg and Ron Howard collaborating on an epic length movie capturing all of their illegal activities from every possible angle. They're crack-heads. They ain't afraid of going to jail. And the cops don't have the time or the resources to go around herding up crackheads and hauling them to jail unless they have committed a serious crime like aggravated assault or murder.


----------



## Splittine

DLo said:


> This wasn’t the same dude that said that Stealthcam, or whoever, wanted his daughter harmed, was it?


Not sure but this guy post some off the wall shit like that so maybe.


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> Not sure but this guy post some off the wall shit like that so maybe.


He's about 10 posts from the Mass floating off.


----------



## Skippy

I think the worst crackheads are on here, posing as Super Moderators and high post gob shites, just an opinion, by the way, where is Johnb ?


----------



## MrFish




----------



## Yellow Boat

Realtor said:


> easy there Rambo..., when frustrated we as people put blinders on and refuse to see other options. but, like you said, it's your problem......


Good luck with your problem I agree with you , depend on nobody else take care of problem yourself....


----------



## WRM

Splittine said:


> Not sure but this guy post some off the wall shit like that so maybe.


Y’all done run this crazy cat off. (and quote)

*___*

Oh I ain't gone a god damn place hoss. If a bunch of crackheads can't do it, you think you online pussies have a snowball's chance?

I've been busy getting control of those bastards. SO busy in fact I'm meeting with the Chief of Police today, at his request. I'll tell him what I told the Corporal I met with last Friday--their department, which I can see from my front yard, is sorry as hell.


----------



## WRM

And, Realtor, if you can find me one or two of those lil guys, it'd be much appreciated. Apology accepted. 

Seriously I do need a couple of game camera options that meet the criteria originally stated. Maybe I just missed it, but I didn't get any suggestions on those. I've been otherwise occupado. 

And, I could write some shit about this that you'd swear I was making up. But, as a man once said: You just can't make this shit up!


----------



## WRM

God help you if this zombie double dipped in pig shit is a mod.


----------



## WRM

DLo said:


> Why is this in the hunting section?


GAME CAMERAS, dumbass. Skip it if you don't like it. JESUS CHRIST.

Just forget it. DON'T help a member of your community. IF you aren't a turd, and you have a suggestion that could help, PM me.


----------



## Splittine

You’re such a badass.


----------



## WRM

Splittine said:


> You’re such a badass.


Is that you in the pic I posted, asshole?


----------



## WRM

And if you were referring to my Remmie 742 post as "off the wall"--it's called salesmanship, look into it. Gun SOLD!

Time to go ride the range, as it where. Peace out, bitches.


----------



## Splittine

Wtf are you even talking about? Never even seen a post about a 742. You’re about as crazy as a runned over dog.


----------



## Corpsman

Why so salty? That being said, for game cams, go with one the cellular models. They work great, and the only reason you need to check on them is to change the batteries once a year. You can get them for any carrier. Here is a link to the website, I just buy them when/where they go on sale. SPYPOINT


----------



## WRM

Splittine said:


> Wtf are you even talking about? Never even seen a post about a 742. You’re about as crazy as a runned over dog.


Well, my mistake ON THAT POINT. Did you even read the original post? When a shitbag like the above and a crew of 4 fucks with your wife in your front yard in line of sight to police dept--you let me know how YOU feel, you jackass.


----------



## ST1300rider

Splittine said:


> Wtf are you even talking about? Never even seen a post about a 742. You’re about as crazy as a runned over dog.


You missed that one? That was the one where he told us his peepee is smaller than a 30.06 round.


----------



## WRM

And why so salty? See above. I appreciate the cam suggestion, although I noted I DID NOT want cellular. Still I'll look into it. 

Do y'all jhust post in response to "whatever's last"? Damn sure seems so.


----------



## WRM

ST1300rider said:


> You missed that one? That was the one where he told us his peepee is smaller than a 30.06 round.


You god dam right I did, .223 dick

That was when I was 13. It's full on .308 sized now

It's know as self-deprecating humor--look into it. Just happened to be true, but still can be funny. I did use a Bud can for girth comparison so I probably gotcha beat there. And not Bud Light. Drink a real god dam beer if your gonna drink beer.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Lol. Ole tough guy.
You may not be gone yet but your definitely on your way.


----------



## lettheairout

Lol. The pic. Changes everything. You live in Milton, as I do to. I can tell you the police aint gonna do shit. The dept. Only has a few officers that wanna work. The rest..... well. You already know. Your best option is go to the news. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

JoeyWelch said:


> Lol. Ole tough guy.
> You may not be gone yet but your definitely on your way.


I kinda like the guy, tough skin and adds a little flair that the forum has lost. Think he fits in just fine. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

WRM said:


> View attachment 1072901
> 
> 
> God help you if this zombie double dipped in pig shit is a mod.


Hes got a fine wobble as he walks. Rain or shine he gets around 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

lettheairout said:


> I kinda like the guy, tough skin and adds a little flair that the forum has lost. Think he fits in just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Me too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

WRM said:


> That was when I was 13. It's full on .308 sized now


You have zero knowledge on calibers if you think .308 is bigger than a 30.06.


----------



## jack2

stop discussion here. i need to go pop so more popcorn. i'll be right back. this is gettin good.
jack


----------



## MrFish

lettheairout said:


> I kinda like the guy, tough skin and adds a little flair that the forum has lost. Think he fits in just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Flair. That's it! He reminds me of a more intelligent DustyFlair.


----------



## jack2

MrFish said:


> Flair. That's it! He reminds me of a more intelligent DustyFlair.


now you've done it. you used the wrong word on this forum. intelligent? nah.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude

MrFish said:


> Flair. That's it! He reminds me of a more sober DustyFlair.


Fixed


----------



## WRM

JoeyWelch said:


> Lol. Ole tough guy.
> You may not be gone yet but your definitely on your way.



Tough guy…. huh, not hardly.

When I responded to a whistle, it wasn’t to go over the top with a fixed bayonet to rush the Kaiser’s boys though a mass of barbed wire and mustard gas to reach another trench with---Krauts and blistering fixed machine gun positions.

When I went to the beach, it wasn’t by jumping off a ramp with 80 pounds on my back into water over my head and praying to God Hitler’s boys would have to swap out that fucking MG-42 barrel so I might have a chance—to get to the beach. 

When I froze outside, it wasn’t to death because my supply line is cut off and I’ve got a 1,000 pissed off Koreans coming for me—right fucking now.

When I ran through the jungle, it wasn’t because a bouncing betty just cut my best friend in half and I’m hoping I can get through this shitstorm—so I can get to the next one.

When I played in The Sandbox, I was playing with cat turds, not digging up IEDs.

When I look through a scope, it’s not at a Hadji’s head. The only Hadji I knew was Johnny Quest’s faithful sidekick.

Politics aside, for all those who did any of the above, whether willingly or unwillingly: Thank You!

My current situation is this: Charlie is inside the wire—fire on my position; I repeat, fire ON my position. 

So, no, I’m not a “tough guy”. But, I am FUCKING PISSED.


----------



## WRM

Splittine said:


> You have zero knowledge on calibers if you think .308 is bigger than a 30.06.


Do you not understand SELF Deprecating HUMOR you fucktard? Look it the fuck up.

You are obviously an ignorant asshole, which is self evident by your number of posts.


----------



## boomshakalaka

WRM - you seemed like a good dude when I met you, but you appear off the rails in your posts...just a friendly recommendation I'd probably relax a bit. Also, I've never heard of a wifi game camera, so that could be why you are not getting any good responses on that front. Maybe there are, but I've never seen them. I prefer the Spartan cell cams myself.


----------



## Dagwood

WRM appreciate your service but I have to agree with boom. You could probably get more replies if you toned it down a little. Your call.


----------



## Boat-Dude

WRM don't listen to these people full steam ahead you are on a roll, I know this can go 10 pages.


----------



## jspooney

10? Shoot...I’d say at least 18. And if WRM doesn’t get himself under control we’re gonna be posting news articles about his arrest. Seriously, he’s in a dangerous place right now


----------



## jack2

we all def see that this guy can take it. he does fit in. i kinda see where he's coming from and he ain't one of those pussies that sits down and cries about it cause he got a little butt hurt as
we have all seen in the past. i identified with him cause i got those bastards in some of my apartments. can't get em out either cause the f'ing court system won't deliver eviction papers til this covid shit is over. my response is to let the sob's stay there, not pay the taxes on that shit house now that they have destroyed it, and let the state have it. don't really need a house that's gonna need several dollars to fix it back up if i do get them out.
go getem, mr. wrm. keep us updated.
jack


----------



## kingfish501

WRM said:


> Well, my mistake ON THAT POINT. Did you even read the original post? When a shitbag like the above and a crew of 4 fucks with your wife in your front yard in line of sight to police dept--you let me know how YOU feel, you jackass.


And you let the crew of 4 walk away? Your wife's car keys don't have a panic button?
My ex would have had her .40 out and the druggies would have hit the panic button. The police are under no obligation to protect you or your wife, per multiple rulings by the SCOTUS.
Teach your wife how to shoot, move or accept your situation. It is what it is.


----------



## hjorgan

Ya'll may be confusing meth heads for crack heads. Need good camera shots to evaluate the teeth count.


----------



## JoeyWelch

WRM said:


> Tough guy…. huh, not hardly.
> 
> When I responded to a whistle, it wasn’t to go over the top with a fixed bayonet to rush the Kaiser’s boys though a mass of barbed wire and mustard gas to reach another trench with---Krauts and blistering fixed machine gun positions.
> 
> When I went to the beach, it wasn’t by jumping off a ramp with 80 pounds on my back into water over my head and praying to God Hitler’s boys would have to swap out that fucking MG-42 barrel so I might have a chance—to get to the beach.
> 
> When I froze outside, it wasn’t to death because my supply line is cut off and I’ve got a 1,000 pissed off Koreans coming for me—right fucking now.
> 
> When I ran through the jungle, it wasn’t because a bouncing betty just cut my best friend in half and I’m hoping I can get through this shitstorm—so I can get to the next one.
> 
> When I played in The Sandbox, I was playing with cat turds, not digging up IEDs.
> 
> When I look through a scope, it’s not at a Hadji’s head. The only Hadji I knew was Johnny Quest’s faithful sidekick.
> 
> Politics aside, for all those who did any of the above, whether willingly or unwillingly: Thank You!
> 
> My current situation is this: Charlie is inside the wire—fire on my position; I repeat, fire ON my position.
> 
> So, no, I’m not a “tough guy”. But, I am FUCKING PISSED.


Just saying you’d get farther if you would chill out a little. No one here has done anything to you yet you put everyone on blast. You can be pissed without being a dickhead.
Who knows,..Maybe someone here can help you.


----------



## jack2

yep, i think phillip is right. i've also noticed that meth heads are predominantly white.
when al.com reports a meth lab bust, it's always poor whites. 
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

jack2 said:


> yep, i think phillip is right. i've also noticed that meth heads are predominantly white.
> when al.com reports a meth lab bust, it's always poor whites.
> jack


Racist!!!


----------



## jack2

i'm not a nascar fan.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK

jack2 said:


> stop discussion here. i need to go pop so more popcorn. i'll be right back. this is gettin good.
> jack


Grab me a Natty Lite while you're at it, this IS pretty entertaining.


----------



## 192

Can’t have you drinking alone buddy.


----------



## 69Viking

I have found Browning game cameras to be reliable and not overly expensive and find this thread pretty damn amusing LOL!


----------



## specktackler57

I think we need a new post. Meth heads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRM

Well her you fucking go. You want fries with that?

Nail nub and battery acid teefies (what was left).

Crack heads is just short hand. I've got em all. Didn't realize ya'll would be so damn geeked up to properly ID em. They all are a feral invasive species.


----------



## MrFish

Really curious as to what she was saying.


----------



## jack2

where her toofees is?
jack


----------



## WRM

kingfish501 said:


> And you let the crew of 4 walk away? Your wife's car keys don't have a panic button?
> My ex would have had her .40 out and the druggies would have hit the panic button. The police are under no obligation to protect you or your wife, per multiple rulings by the SCOTUS.
> Teach your wife how to shoot, move or accept your situation. It is what it is.


Hey asshole, I wasn't out there. And, you did not read this thread or you'd already have the answer to your moronic fucking advice. You don't know MY wife, so shut your mouth. You do what you like with your wife. 

After an hour with the Chief of Police, they have no issues with what I am doing to protect MY WIFE. The druggies laugh at the police here, and the police know it. I could teach your ass a master class in how to deal with this. I went to FSU law school, thanks, which one did you graduate with honors from?

Answer the original question, or....I don't even need to say it.


----------



## Boat-Dude

......


----------



## WRM

boomshakalaka said:


> WRM - you seemed like a good dude when I met you, but you appear off the rails in your posts...just a friendly recommendation I'd probably relax a bit. Also, I've never heard of a wifi game camera, so that could be why you are not getting any good responses on that front. Maybe there are, but I've never seen them. I prefer the Spartan cell cams myself.


Dude, I want nothing more out of life than to be left the hell alone and I'll happily reciprocate. That ain't happening here. I have had more peace in the last 36 hours than I can remember. Take a close look at those pics, and you deal with those people without getting a little unhinged yourself. You'll get absolutely nowhere without getting a bit off the rails. 

God help any of you in a similar situation. Or whoever my pack moves on to, sadly.


----------



## Boat-Dude

WRM said:


> Hey asshole, I wasn't out there. And, you did not read this thread or you'd already have the answer to your moronic fucking advice. You don't know MY wife, so shut your mouth. You do what you like with your wife.
> 
> After an hour with the Chief of Police, they have no issues with what I am doing to protect MY WIFE. The druggies laugh at the police here, and the police know it. I could teach your ass a master class in how to deal with this. *I went to FSU law school*, thanks, which one did you graduate with honors from?
> 
> Answer the original question, or....I don't even need to say it.



So I take it you didn't pass the bar?


----------



## WRM

Dagwood said:


> WRM appreciate your service but I have to agree with boom. You could probably get more replies if you toned it down a little. Your call.


Did you miss the point?? Yes, you did--I DID NOT SERVE!!! Kudos to those who did--CUZ THEY ARE THE TOUGH GUYS. I probably would have been 4F. But, that won't keep me out of the fight with these bastards.


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> Really curious as to what she was saying.


“You looking for a date”
$20?


----------



## jack2

joey, i thought you quit doin that. or did you mean her? lol
jack


----------



## WRM

MrFish said:


> Really curious as to what she was saying.


If you think I'm "salty", with what I say here, what came out of that bitches mouth would have straightened your pubes. But, she had a good partner cuz I had a run in with her meth head husband Sunday.


----------



## 192

War Eagle, that’s what she said.


----------



## 69Viking

Is that a Whataburger hat she's wearing? If so I know one place I'll never stop to eat when going thru Milton!


----------



## jack2

wrm,
i now understand your tirades and demeanor. i would have lost it long time ago.
jack


----------



## lettheairout

WRM said:


> Hey asshole, I wasn't out there. And, you did not read this thread or you'd already have the answer to your moronic fucking advice. You don't know MY wife, so shut your mouth. You do what you like with your wife.
> 
> After an hour with the Chief of Police, they have no issues with what I am doing to protect MY WIFE. The druggies laugh at the police here, and the police know it. I could teach your ass a master class in how to deal with this. I went to FSU law school, thanks, which one did you graduate with honors from?
> 
> Answer the original question, or....I don't even need to say it.


Of course he doesn't mind what you are doing, less work he has to have his officers do. God forbid they have to get out and deal with people during covid. Don't get the city to riled up though, they will start with code enforcement violations. Gotta get that boat registered to start with. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer

That is gross. I would move.


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## Boat-Dude

WRM said:


> Did you miss the point?? Yes, you did--I DID NOT SERVE!!! Kudos to those who did--CUZ THEY ARE THE TOUGH GUYS. I probably would have been 4F. But, that won't keep me out of the fight with these bastards.


----------



## WRM

Boat-Dude said:


> So I take it you didn't pass the bar?


I bet you sent that from a bar--you half fucktard.

I prefer tree work to dealing with the scum that practice law now.


----------



## WRM

JoeyWelch said:


> “You looking for a date”
> $20?


Nothing near that nice. Go get you some Whataburger tho.


----------



## Boat-Dude

WRM said:


> I bet you sent that from a bar--you half fucktard


If you would have passed the bar exam, you wouldn't be living there.


----------



## Splittine

You keep dropping the F bombs and I’m banning your ass. Carry on with your personal shit show but clean it up some.


----------



## WRM

69Viking said:


> Is that a Whataburger hat she's wearing? If so I know one place I'll never stop to eat when going thru Milton!


Ding Ding we have a winner. Walking to work to buy meth for her and the "husband". And you get free food!


----------



## jack2

your honor, may i approach the bench:
For the record, my client is under extreme mental anguish right now and is heavily medicated. please disregard all of the filthy language which may be offensive to some.
jack


----------



## WRM

jack2 said:


> wrm,
> i now understand your tirades and demeanor. i would have lost it long time ago.
> jack


Timing was strategic, and long planned. That is why I wish the people who have nothing to add to my question would FUCK THE HELL OFF.


----------



## Boat-Dude




----------



## Splittine

Well that concludes today entertainment. See y’all tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyWelch

HaHa.
ByeBye


----------



## jack2

it was fun
jack


----------



## jack2

haven't had this much fun since i kicked my x out.
jack


----------



## MrFish

WRM said:


> If you think I'm "salty", with what I say here, what came out of that bitches mouth would have straightened your pubes. But, she had a good partner cuz I had a run in with her meth head husband Sunday.


I seriously doubt she could have said something that offended me.


----------



## 69Viking

I think he must have missed Splittine's warning, bummer!


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## jack2

69Viking said:


> I think he must have missed Splittine's warning, bummer!





jack2 said:


> your honor, may i approach the bench:
> For the record, my client is under extreme mental anguish right now and is heavily medicated. please disregard all of the filthy language which may be offensive to some.
> jack


i tried to warn him.
jack


----------



## boomshakalaka

WRM said:


> Dude, I want nothing more out of life than to be left the hell alone and I'll happily reciprocate. That ain't happening here. I have had more peace in the last 36 hours than I can remember. Take a close look at those pics, and you deal with those people without getting a little unhinged yourself. You'll get absolutely nowhere without getting a bit off the rails.
> 
> God help any of you in a similar situation. Or whoever my pack moves on to, sadly.


I'm not telling you to relax with the crack heads, have at em. I'm saying on here. You're barking at everyone on here like we're the crackheads invading your property. Personally to me, looks like you live in a seriously shitty area, I'd have a plan for getting out of there. I never would have moved into that shithole to begin with.

Looks like you got banned, which I expected to happen...was trying to help you avoid that, but oh well.


----------



## Realtor

WRM said:


> I bet you sent that from a bar--you half fucktard.
> 
> I prefer tree work to dealing with the scum that practice law now.


Whoa, the BAR to be a FULL F-Tard must be pretty lofty... lol


----------



## gameaholic

Alright Chase you kicked out the entertainment, so now you have to entertain us.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

Im not buying the Fsu law school graduated with honors story if thats where he lives......


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Looks like the Milton Campus would be a very short walk for him and is likely the primary source of his crack/meth-head issues.






Sorry this is a 404 page


Sorry this is a 404 page



www.elakeviewcenter.org





I imagine living that close to the "main hive" would drive me crazy to. Especially knowing that the problem is never going to go away as long as that facility is there.


----------



## specktackler57

Finally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet

I'm glad I bowed out early.
I could tell he was off the rails. It was very entertaining though.
I cannot fathom having some derelicts confronting my wife. I would be awfully pissed as well. Not sure exactly what I would have done, and I'm sure the same goes for most on this forum.
I genuinely hope he gets his situation under control.
Best advice would be to sell out and relocate.
Good Luck Mr. WRM
They were pretty lenient with your language, surprised they let it go that far.


----------



## welldoya

I got to the party late but did just get through reading all 8 pages.
His responses were just odd. You don’t come on a forum and insult everybody especially with such language.
I don’t think his “neighbors” were the only ones on something.


----------



## lettheairout

I know where he lives. Not a bad place just shit bums having easy access to go by his residents. He's got his hands full but should be able to deter them 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2

he shouda planted some popcorn trees to deter their route through his neighborhood. 
jack


----------



## hjorgan

Is a shame really. If he had avoided a few more f-bombs I may have had a reason to not cuss the weather channel people.


----------



## MaxxT

I just got a new Sub 2000 and need to try it out...just sayin'


----------



## jspooney

I’m guessing he is on a tirade right now...and will make another screen name and show back up here. I’ll put $10 on it.


----------



## SouthernAngler

Splittine said:


> Well that concludes today entertainment. See y’all tomorrow.


I don’t want to defend the guy because I personally don’t like most of his post. It just appears he’s looking for attention by constantly posting all over the forum like it’s his day job (idk how you cut trees and lurk a forum) and every reply gets a reaction out of him (that part I kind of like).

But, I will say in his defense it might have been premature. If you look at his past replies to members it was always a few post down from the post he’s referencing (probably gotta ask his wife how to respond) so he probably didn’t see the warning in time to heed it. I say give him another chance. He’s entertaining. Almost like a drunk Garbo and I’ll say I miss Garbos post.


----------



## MrFish

Garbo still posts, just on FB.


----------



## Outside9

I’m liking him more and more.

WRM 2024!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet

Miss Garbo’s posts. 
The old forum was a lot more personal.


----------



## specktackler57

I also think he will try to come back. I don’t don’t see him giving up easy. Hope he works out his issues. I’m thinking he’ll have his hands gull now that they know who and where he lives.


----------



## DLo

I think he's the crackhead, this guy went around shitting on everyone's threads for 2 weeks, "oh, you caught some fish surf fishing, you can surf fish for crackheads at my house...hahahaha" WTF? Then he completely tears into everyone on this discussion when it's not exactly what he asked, even if it's well meaning, dude's off his rocker. I'm sincerely sorry his wife was pulled into some garbage, and if she doesn't feel safe using a gun, then she shouldn't, but shitting on the people in this discussion isn't helping his cause. And both pics he showed was him, behind a fence, taking pics of people on a paved street, not in a yard, I'm guessing the harassment in this case is coming from both ends.


----------



## 69Viking

DLo said:


> I think he's the crackhead, this guy went around shitting on everyone's threads for 2 weeks, "oh, you caught some fish surf fishing, you can surf fish for crackheads at my house...hahahaha" WTF? Then he completely tears into everyone on this discussion when it's not exactly what he asked, even if it's well meaning, dude's off his rocker. I'm sincerely sorry his wife was pulled into some garbage, and if she doesn't feel safe using a gun, then she shouldn't, but shitting on the people in this discussion isn't helping his cause. And both pics he showed was him, behind a fence, taking pics of people on a paved street, not in a yard, I'm guessing the harassment in this case is coming from both ends.


Wow, hopefully no crackheads or methheads move into your neighborhood!


----------



## welldoya

I think he’s the same guy who just got banned on the gun forum.
Same language and style of pissing everybody off.
Maybe it’s his new hobby.


----------



## fairpoint

There are a bunch of judgemental mother fuckers on this site....Until you have gone down the road he was going down,then you have no idea what he is going thru....nuff said...


----------



## 69Viking

welldoya said:


> I think he’s the same guy who just got banned on the gun forum.
> Same language and style of pissing everybody off.
> Maybe it’s his new hobby.


What was his screen name there?


----------



## Boat-Dude

Maybe we should call a therapist? I have this sneaking suspicion people are hiding their true feelings.


----------



## boomshakalaka

fairpoint said:


> There are a bunch of judgemental mother fuckers on this site....Until you have gone down the road he was going down,then you have no idea what he is going thru....nuff said...


Now this is rich...might go back thru this thread and see who got very judgmental on forum members first.


----------



## MrFish

I'm just trying to figure out how you go from graduating law school with honors to cutting trees. Nothing wrong with cutting trees at all, but it's a different career change for sure.


----------



## JoeyWelch

If you don’t like crackheads, just move out of the ghetto.
My thoughts anyway.


----------



## welldoya

fairpoint said:


> There are a bunch of judgemental mother fuckers on this site....Until you have gone down the road he was going down,then you have no idea what he is going thru....nuff said...


I don’t understand how insulting everyone and using salty language will help his plight.


----------



## MrFish

I wish CCC would come back.


----------



## Boat-Dude

HHAHA


----------



## Realtor

MrFish said:


> I wish CCC would come back.


he was looking at getting into RE, we had lunch one day to discuss, that was the last time I've spoken to him. Truth hurts, he blocked me on ALL Social Media too.... lol


----------



## kingfish501

fairpoint said:


> There are a bunch of judgemental mother fuckers on this site....Until you have gone down the road he was going down,then you have no idea what he is going thru....nuff said...


When my mom died and the tenant living in my grandmother's old house decided she could live rent free, I put her out and moved iin.Her son was a druggie and so were his friends and several times they tried breaking in when she was still living here. The house next door was gutted for renovation and never touched after gutting and druggies hung out there.

When I moved in, I made sure my shirt " accidently" rode up and exposed the butt of my Paraordnance P12 I carry in an IWC or at times in a pancake holster. Couple of days later, I carried my 870 with the slug barrel in (uncased), while a group of them were in the backyard of the house next door. When the old tenant's son's friends showed up, I answered the door with the P12 in my right hand. About 2 weeks of living here, no more son's friends came around and the crowd next door left after I went out the back door a few times , pistol in hand, when my dog would raise hell.

I've been here 2 years now without a problem. No one comes in or through my yard.


----------



## MrFish

Realtor said:


> he was looking at getting into RE, we had lunch one day to discuss, that was the last time I've spoken to him. Truth hurts, he blocked me on ALL Social Media too.... lol


It's easy money. Just sit around and wait for someone to call.


----------



## 69Viking

MrFish said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how you go from graduating law school with honors to cutting trees. Nothing wrong with cutting trees at all, but it's a different career change for sure.


If he cuts trees for a living I think I'd just cut down all the trees in the wooded area nearby where all the crackheads and meth heads camp out!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

That street by his house leads straight to the rear entrance of the WFCCC which is where they send non-violent drug offenders for "rehabilitation" (ie: crack/meth-head central). 

I would make me a nice breakfast of eggs and bacon then accidently forget to turn off the stove under my skillet before I left for work one morning. Use the insurance to move somewhere decent.


----------



## DLo

69Viking said:


> Wow, hopefully no crackheads or methheads move into your neighborhood!


If they do, should I come here and curse at you and everyone else and raise hell, is it your fault if I have druggies run amok?


----------



## floorguy

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> That street by his house leads straight to the rear entrance of the WFCCC which is where they send non-violent drug offenders for "rehabilitation" (ie: crack/meth-head central).
> 
> I would make me a nice breakfast of eggs and bacon then accidently forget to turn off the stove under my skillet before I left for work one morning. Use the insurance to move somewhere decent.


No sir that is not what the STATE used that building for.


----------



## Outside9

I miss him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch

Outside9 said:


> I miss him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Like a hemorrhoid.


----------



## Outside9

JoeyWelch said:


> Me too. Like a hemorrhoid.


That’s because you aren’t nothing but a low down {~%£¥¥ and a ¥*^%?. Just picking on that poor guy you #{\>€ who was just reaching out for help but |<>%# no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

He's probably reading this and now we're all on a list.


----------



## MrFish




----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

floorguy said:


> No sir that is not what the STATE used that building for.


Sorry, I was just going by what their website says - "...._We primarily serve people on an involuntary basis, using medications, behavioral and counseling therapies, education and individualized treatments_". No first-hand experience, have just driven by a few times.


----------



## lettheairout

It a crazy house. Not drug rehab. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## floorguy

No problem it was a mental hospital. It is being closed. If you have ever had interaction with the state of Florida, you know they are going to do the right thing with the building, right ?


----------



## Reelbait

Run the cable through a 4" white sewer pipe. People can see it at night. 
Set up many on logging roads.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO

180 posts later and I was thoroughly entertained. It seems like Im never around for these threads. I always stumble in after the fact.


----------



## 69Viking

It was fun while it lasted LOL!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Dang it, we hadn't had a good train wreck in a while. I wish the OP would come back.


----------



## lettheairout

Come on Chase. Un ban him. Give him 1 more chance. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

lettheairout said:


> Come on Chase. Un ban him. Give him 1 more chance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Done


----------



## gameaholic

I cant imagine the stress he is under having 4 people in his wifes face in his driveway.


----------



## boomshakalaka

I would be more worried about getting a for sale sign in that yard than getting cameras up.


----------



## gameaholic

Maybe he cant afford to move or sell. He and his wife should feel safe where they live.


----------



## Boardfeet

Splittine said:


> Done


Wow!
A second chance from Chase.
I say he still doesn’t come back. 
His feelings are probly hurt..

I certainly hope he gets his situation under control.


----------



## kingfish501

gameaholic said:


> Maybe he cant afford to move or sell. He and his wife should feel safe where they live.


Hey...he graduated law school at FSU with honors...top of his class...so he said.


----------



## Boardfeet

kingfish501 said:


> Hey...he graduated law school at FSU with honors...top of his class...so he said.


He likely has the Penthouse office a Levin Papantonio.
You can tell by his eloquence with words and his mastery of the English language. 
They teach that at FSU Law...


----------



## Boat-Dude

Chase did it because he already knows what the outcome will be.


----------



## jack2

somebody on here oughta call him and tell him the good news. i'm ready with my remarks. been working on them 2 days. just like biden cept i got it done less than 2 months.
jack


----------



## billyb

He has contacted me and I told him. We have talked some in the last few weeks about fishing and hunting.


----------



## HighCotton

Criminals accosted a family member & he's asking about cameras as a solution? ... Good grief!


----------



## 69Viking

Chase did you do this?


----------



## billyb

Y'all just don't know.


----------



## jspooney

billyb said:


> Y'all just don't know.


Know what? Serious question. I feel bad for the guy, but he has some issues based on his responses. Just doesn’t make a lot of sense.


----------



## H2OMARK

billyb said:


> Y'all just don't know.


Well I know Splittine, Grouper22 and and Joey, what else do I need? Besides, the OP is a top honors attorney from FSWho so he should know the avenues open to him right?


----------



## boomshakalaka

billyb said:


> Y'all just don't know.


Do enlighten us.


----------



## MrFish

billyb said:


> Y'all just don't know.


Is this like the Blackwater Monster thread? Gonna tease us, but never tell.


----------



## jack2

what does it say under his screen name? i'm confused.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet

jack2 said:


> what does it say under his screen name? i'm confused.
> jack


Nice Try Jack!


----------



## lettheairout

Gots to be mo careful









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1




----------



## billyb

I knew about this week's ago and I assume he was told not to comment. He got lots of advice on here and when he stood up to the problem it created a bigger problem for him. People can get on here and say what they would do but you better think twice.


----------



## Splittine

lettheairout said:


> Gots to be mo careful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



What his crazy ass do?


----------



## Splittine

billyb said:


> I knew about this week's ago and I assume he was told not to comment. He got lots of advice on here and when he stood up to the problem it created a bigger problem for him. People can get on here and say what they would do but you better think twice.



Let’s be honest if you take legal advice off the Internet you deserve what you get.


----------



## Boardfeet

I cannot read it
Gonna look him up on the county website.

Cannot find it on Jail view


----------



## jack2

santa rosa county inmate
mitchell, william rodger
attorney


----------



## Boardfeet




----------



## Boardfeet

Notice the address given. Munson Hwy.
Thought he lived by the Pensacola PD.
Apparently it’s the Milton PD.
Booked on 10/28
Released on 10/30


----------



## billyb

He wasn't asking for legal advice. He is an attorney. Just saying some on here made comments on how they would handle the situation. If he would done what post #31 said he would be in more trouble than he is. When it comes down to it I don't think DD would do what he said because it would only cause him more headaches.


----------



## ST1300rider

Hmm


----------



## jack2

William Rodger Mitchell Profile | Pensacola, FL Lawyer | Martindale.com


William Rodger Mitchell is an attorney serving Pensacola, FL. Find contact information, experience, peer reviews, directions, and more at Martindale.com.




www.martindale.com


----------



## fairpoint

Its amazing all the vast knowledge that everyone on here thinks that they have,until a situation like WRM had slaps them in the face .....


----------



## photofishin

My take is that someone on this forum is likely ex military. Combine that with the fact we all fish. I imagine crackheads can't swim in from 100 miles offshore wearing a life preserver made of meat.
Think outside the box!


----------



## MrFish

So, what he do? Beat a crackhead?


----------



## Splittine

This guy is like herpes.


----------



## jack2

Splittine said:


> This guy is like herpes.


really? i've always wanted to know what herpes is like. tell us. inquiring minds want to know.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

What did he do?


----------



## Boardfeet

I have not been able to find the charges against him.


----------



## John B.

How the hell did i miss this? 

I'm gonna need a picture of the wife before I offer my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2

Boardfeet said:


> I have not been able to find the charges against him.


you can, but you have to buy the info.
jack


----------



## Splittine

John B. said:


> How the hell did i miss this?
> 
> I'm gonna need a picture of the wife before I offer my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk



She can’t be too hot being married to someone as nuts as this guy is.


----------



## jspooney

jspooney said:


> 10? Shoot...I’d say at least 18. And if WRM doesn’t get himself under control we’re gonna be posting news articles about his arrest. Seriously, he’s in a dangerous place right now


Well, I guess I called this one right.


----------



## gameaholic

1. aggravated assault with a deadly weapon without intent to kill
2.improper exhibition of a firearm or dangerous weapon.


----------



## gameaholic

https://www.civitekflorida.com/ocrs/app/partyCaseSummary.xhtml


----------



## gameaholic

Guys remember, we are not in his shoes. I totally understand his frustration. I cant imagine having my wife assaulted by 4 people in our driveway.


----------



## LY-zer

Then you move. If someone in my family was at risk for any reason (because of location), you move if you have no other solutions. Doing something that further jeopardizes my family is not on the table.


----------



## halo1

my wife said this to me when we were dating. If your gonna show it, you better use yet!

though after saying the marriage vows later ,that became fake news


----------



## Outside9

I’m so confused, so he really is an attorney?

Can someone prepare a cheat sheet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2

yes, alan, he is an attorney. just like that couple that got arrested showing guns to protect their property. i think this is the same situation. the prosecutor was a democrat for the rioters.
jack


----------



## halo1

He should call the alabama hammer! I dont have his phone number but it should be on a commercial somewhere in the next 30 secs lol


----------



## lastcast

You guys are not right!!! What was the 2011 charge for?


----------



## halo1

Outside9 said:


> I’m so confused, so he really is an attorney?
> 
> Can someone prepare a cheat sheet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he’s an attorney I’m gonna


----------



## halo1

He’s as much a lawyer as I’m a chippendale dancer


----------



## halo1




----------



## Corpsman

Go back and re-read all the keyboard commando "advice" in this thread. You can bet every attorney involved in this case already has.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

This dude is right next to Circle K in milton. I mean there is always foot traffic around there. What the heck do you expect?


----------



## jack2

Corpsman said:


> Go back and re-read all the keyboard commando "advice" in this thread. You can bet every attorney involved in this case already has.


your honor, i'd like to offer into evidence post #63 and post #101.
esquire mr. jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

Move out of the Ghetto.
Problem solved.

If he threatened somebody with a gun, then he made a stupid mistake that will probably cost him.


----------



## H2OMARK

Well, I do kind of feel for the guy in a simplistic kind of way. Seems you just have anything worth a chit anymore without protecting it.


----------



## MrFish




----------



## JoeyWelch

Lol


----------



## Murphy's Law

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

billyb said:


> He wasn't asking for legal advice. He is an attorney. Just saying some on here made comments on how they would handle the situation. If he would done what post #31 said he would be in more trouble than he is. When it comes down to it I don't think DD would do what he said because it would only cause him more headaches.




“When it comes down to it, I dont think DD would do what he said”... 

Lol, you dont know me podna, you can bet your last Lortab that no crackhead would be screwin with my family and me be on here asking what I ought to do about it. ... BLEE-DAT! Continue on with your BS, im quite entertained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2

you're too late, delta. the op was arrested.'
jack


----------

